
Bitcoin network is becoming unreliable - DamienSF
http://forums.prohashing.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=762
======
DamienSF
Unconfirmed transactions are dramatically rising:
[https://blockchain.info/unconfirmed-
transactions](https://blockchain.info/unconfirmed-transactions)

